# Audi A5 pricing released



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

It will start at Â£30,175 for the base 2.7 TDI, and top out at Â£40,025 for the 4.2-litre V8 powered S5.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Bargain.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hmmm 45k by the time you put your options on. Tempting.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Seriously tempted. Quite a bit of standard kit as well. e.g. rear reversing sensors, dipping mirrors etc.

Is my garage big enough though.

0-60 in 5.1 sound good even though it's only got about 12 bhp more than a stock S4.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I'd have one, espcially as my private plate is A5 ***


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Are they going to do a convertible? :roll: Oh and I'm not sure a 4.2 V8 is quite big enough (small man syndrome kicks in)


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Convertible due next year.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm signing an order form this morning for the A5 3.0TDI 

Simon


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think I might have to wait until you've all used yours until I get mine... :roll:


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Ive ordered an S5

although the performance and economy of the diesel is stunning.

I must be getting old


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm tempted by the S5 but since its a second car it will more than likely be the 3ltr diesel. Im not ordering this time until I've played with the demo/showroom model.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

jgray said:


> Ive ordered an S5


Congrats...good choice. Best part is no magnetic ride BS. What options did you order?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Was considering an S5 but the video posted elsewhere isnt awe inspiring, prefer the M3 based on evidence so far. If no RS TT appears before the end of the year, I think thats the only option for when mine hits 2 years old. 

Ill wait and see an S5 in the flesh, dont need to order till November.

EDIT - Just watched it again, dunno, nice interior, just seems a bit, err, I dunno, lardy. Mind u in person cars can look totally different.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I will be waiting to see what the press has to say about both the A5 and S5, but at Â£40K a V8 S5 is pretty tempting. This time I won't buy before test driving and letting one model year run through so that they fix all the minor problems, though.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

SBJ said:


> I'm signing an order form this morning for the A5 3.0TDI
> 
> Simon


What options have you gone for?

I'm due a trip to the dealers to place an order, subject to a 3.0TDi test drive.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Speed Racer said:


> jgray said:
> 
> 
> > Ive ordered an S5
> ...


There are not a great deal of options, the standard spec is pretty good. Went for the Bang & Olufsun sound system, Sat Nav, comfort pack, hill asist, heated front seats. Colour = meteor grey which I hope to god I can look after.

In for a long weight though as production doesnt start until July.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Your kidding the list is larger than i thought it would be

I Notice the ipod interface works correctly but only if you have Nav+
DAB Radios have made it on the list too.

Sat Nav with TV, BT, Ipod, Voice Control and TV adds up to Â£4300 bugger me! No MR is a surprise. Makes the MKII spec seem poor by comparison.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Your kidding the list is larger than i thought it would be
> 
> I Notice the ipod interface works correctly but only if you have Nav+
> DAB Radios have made it on the list too.
> ...


Yes but lots of the stuff is repeated, parking assist, parking assist plus, parking assist with bells on.

dimming mirror, dimming mirror in comfort pack, dimming rear mirror, dimming folding mirror, dimming mirror that makes your dinner.

I was a little dissapointed in the interior choices as there is not as much choice, especially when compared to the standard A5 seats.

an extra "private" handset for passangers doesnt really appeal. I was actually a little dissapointed that the magnetic ride was not included.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm thinking of changing my order from Aruba blue to Meteor grey and am trying to find a picture or two of Meteor Grey.

As Meteor is a new colour in the Audi range, the dealers are waiting for the swatch to arrive but this may not happen unitl mid-April.

I've also substituted the Comfort Pack for the electric folding/dimming mirrors and the electric seats don't have a tilt/slide operation like the manual seats have. This has been confirmed to me today.

Thanks
Simon


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Damn....yet another choice....as you are looking for a new car you are supposed to shortlist....

...I am now longlisting!

H


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Does anyone here know if slots are available for the S5 and if ordered now when you could expect delivery? As my post in the for sale section I am currently looking at S4 cab / m3 Con / M3 CSL but there could be a change of plan [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

dave_uk


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

SBJ said:


> I've also substituted the Comfort Pack for the electric folding/dimming mirrors and the electric seats don't have a tilt/slide operation like the manual seats have. This has been confirmed to me today.
> 
> Thanks
> Simon


Simon - thanks for posting this. Since the S5 gets electrics and we'd be using the rear, I now wondering how much of a chore it will be.

hmmm. ponder ponder. :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jgray said:


> Ive ordered an S5
> 
> although the performance and economy of the diesel is stunning.
> 
> I must be getting old


I agree - 5.9 vs 5.1 to 60... once the diesel was remapped, in the real world there wouldn't be a lot in it. Until the V8 had to stop to refuel ;-)

Although the S5 with MTM's supercharger conversion would be quite compelling.....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

clived said:


> jgray said:
> 
> 
> > Ive ordered an S5
> ...


Apart from rattle rattle vs vroooom vrooom burble burble.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> I agree - 5.9 vs 5.1 to 60... once the diesel was remapped, in the real world there wouldn't be a lot in it. Until the V8 had to stop to refuel ;-)


or a bend in the road or after repeated heavy braking etc etc

It's sounds like some people are comparing them as thought it's A5 4.2 vs A5 3.0D.

It's not. It's S5 Vs A5. There's more than just power to an S model.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

The electric seats seem to be a bit of a pain. I test drove the BMW 335i coupe with its easy access system for the rear.

You could go and make a cup of tea in the time they took to move forward.

I am also a bit dissapointed with the "bench" that makes up the rear seats, not that I will be spending any time in the rear.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Been and gone and reserved my slot for an S5 although I'll be cancelling that if a proper mk2 TT appears before November or I like the new M3. Ill wait to see one in the flesh in June too before I commit totally. Dont want it till Christmas anyway.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Leg said:


> Been and gone and reserved my slot for an S5 although I'll be cancelling that if a proper mk2 TT appears before November or I like the new M3. Ill wait to see one in the flesh in June too before I commit totally. Dont want it till Christmas anyway.


Congrats. I can't imagine after experiencing the grunt of the V8 of either the S5 or M3 (or both), nothing else will compare. Main difference will be whether you like the grip and go of the Audi or the tail wagging Bimmer. I'm hoping for a 400+ hp RS5. Seems that would be a direct competitor for the new M3. I'll give them until MY09 to make that dream come true, or I may end up with the M3, or maybe S5 if the price is right.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I agree - 5.9 vs 5.1 to 60... once the diesel was remapped, in the real world there wouldn't be a lot in it. Until the V8 had to stop to refuel ;-)
> ...


I guess I'm thinking of my kind of daily driving Paul - A1, M25, M4... not a lot of twisties, and I assume an A5 with sports pack will still turn left and right for the corners ;-)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I guess it would suffice.

I might "settle" on this solution as well. :wink:


----------

